# Newbie question on Oceanic 105 Reef Ready tank to be used for shallow water?



## that L do pig (Mar 12, 2009)

(Sorry for the newbie question - I searched here and google but did not come up with anything)

I have an Oceanic 105 Reef Ready that I used for FWLR for years. It has been out of commission for a while but now my daughter wants a freshwater turtle tank. I would like to use this set up for that need. Is there a way to use what I have to run a foot or so of water depth with little or no damage to the system? I am okay doing the filtration inside the tank. Sorry if this is WAY off subject area but I did not know where to post.

Thanks!


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

what u need for substrate riverstone gravel. 2 shark filters will do the filteration. a few logs and low-light live plants will than top it off.


----------



## that L do pig (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks! My concern is how can I use this Oceanic Reef Ready tank for this shallow water purpose? Should I plug the two holes at the base of the tank? Will water sit stagnant in the cavity back there?


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

That is a nice sys to use for a turtle tank.And i would never use for a reef after the turtle.Because of the waste will stay with the tank. And the turtles nails are not good for it at all.Good luck REEFCRAZY..........


----------

